# Leland the yarder



## jeremym (Feb 3, 2010)

While at work last week I spotted a big yarder working between Cougar and Ariel, WA. So over the weekend I decided to take a hike and get some pictures. Two hours, four miles, and about 1500' elevation gain later I found a shovel logging and yarder sides. Apparently this crew named their yarder Leland, like slowp's crew named their shovel Melvin. Nice big Thunderbird TY-90 with a T-100 tower, Hitachi and Kobelco shovels on the yarder side. Hitachi shovel with Waratah head, Madill buncher, Madill shovel logger, and D7 cat down below. Kind of nice to see a "big" tower still working in the area. My back is still paying the price, still sore four days later.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the 3rd picture, thats a nice all out unit. I like real production logging, really moving wood.


----------



## slowp (Feb 5, 2010)

It makes me think I hear the whistles going.  Nice pictures.


----------



## jeremym (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, it was worth the rough hike. A Madill 3800C was around the corner at the bottom shovel logging some pretty steep ground.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice pictures. I would like to go out yonder and see some of this big time logging like ya'll do.


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 13, 2010)

nice rep sent


----------



## Mike Van (Feb 13, 2010)

repped you for the good pics, thanks!


----------



## jeremym (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks! Got a another field trip planned for the long weekend to get some pics of a another site on Weyco land, think I'll take the mt bike this time. I think this is a shovel log side, no yarder. I can't see really well without some good binoculars, and the site is gated of course.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 13, 2010)

jeremym said:


> Thanks! Got a another field trip planned for the long weekend to get some pics of a another site on Weyco land, think I'll take the mt bike this time. I think this is a shovel log side, no yarder. I can't see really well without some good binoculars, and the site is gated of course.



Just be careful


----------



## jeremym (Feb 13, 2010)

Always, that's why I go on the weekend to keep out of the way.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 13, 2010)

Alot of open use policies go away when timber operations are underway in those units. You might recieve an interesting reception from some folks over there, most of them there people in thems hills are crazy loggers


----------



## jeremym (Feb 13, 2010)

Too true.


----------

